# Nokia N95 > 5 mio de pixels



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

Le Nokia N95 vient d'&#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; &#224; Photokina.  

OS: Symbian S60 3&#232;me &#233;dition
Ecran: QVGA 2.4 pouces
APN: 5 Megapixels avec optique Carl Zeiss
Audio: prise Audio Jack
Port carte m&#233;moire: Micro SD d'une qualit&#233; d'enregistrement de vid&#233;os au 
R&#233;cepteur GPS int&#233;gr&#233;, avec logiciel de navigation Gate5 (soci&#233;t&#233; qui vient d'&#234;tre rachet&#233;e par Nokia)
Connectique: WiFi et Bluetooth 2.0
+ HSDPA, Tuner FM, UPnP et USB2.0

N95 sur le site de Nokia

Arffffff! Si Apple veut r&#233;gater avec un iPhone, va falloir sortir la grosse artillerie.


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

Oui une vraie usine à gaz, et très impressionnant au niveau des caratéristiques.

Une alternative plus qu' intéressante au P990i de SE, qui tarde à venir.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2006)

Impressionnant les caract&#233;ristiques 
Wifi, BT, GPS, 5Mpixel 

Il ne lui manque plus que la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phone :casse:

Sinon, il pese combien ce "telephone-apn-camescope-GPS-PDA-Radio-baladeur MP3" ?


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Impressionnant les caract&#233;ristiques
> Wifi, BT, GPS, 5Mpixel
> 
> Il ne lui manque plus que la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phone :casse:
> ...


 
120 grammes.
99 mm x 53 mm et d'une &#233;paisseur 21 mm

Toutes les sp&#233;cifications techniques sont l&#224;.

Pr&#233;sentation Nokia en Webcast


----------



## xao85 (28 Septembre 2006)

Mdr le telephone qui coute aussi cher qu'un ordi portable, dsl j'ai déjà un macbook!


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Mdr le telephone qui coute aussi cher qu'un ordi portable, dsl j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un macbook!


 
Nokia parle d'ordinateur multim&#233;dia et plus de t&#233;l&#233;phone. 

Tu prends ta photo, &#171;geotagg&#233;e&#187; par GPS, tu l'envoies sur Flickr ou ta vid&#233;o que tu t&#233;l&#233;charges sur YouTube. Et gratuitement, par WiFi.

Steve doit faire dans ses culottes en d&#233;couvrant les possibilit&#233;s de cette &#171;bombe&#187;.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Mdr le telephone qui coute aussi cher qu'un ordi portable, dsl j'ai déjà un macbook!



A 550&#8364; le telephone multimedia GPS, ça ne me semble pas si cher, même si personnelement, je n'aime pas ce type de produit
_(je prefere un telephone tout simple pour telephoner)_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

il lui manque juste l'écran tactile et je le verrai bien dans ma poche..;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> A 550 le telephone multimedia GPS, ça ne me semble pas si cher, même si personnelement, je n'aime pas ce type de produit
> _(je prefere un telephone tout simple pour telephoner)_


 
comparé au prix du P990i, c'est pas si cher que ça! Maintenant comparé à celui d'un 3310, c'est sur que ça fait mal....


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

Et l'autonomie ?

Parce que UMTS, WiFi et bluetooth en même temps...

Un condensé de technologie qui n'a pas d'autonomie...ça ne sert à rien.

La comparaison par rapport au P990i est très judicieuse... les délais de livraison de SE, lui retombe dessus. Dépassé à sa sortie et trop cher..


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2006)

Les petits APN compacts peuvent commencer &#224; compter leurs jours...


----------



## http (21 Avril 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

Ca y est, j'ai mon N95 depuis hier matin. Il trône à côté de mes Mac, et il a vraiment fière allure. Quelques impressions après 24H d'utilisation quasi non-stop (il y a tellement de choses à découvrir):

- le temps de boot est considérablement amélioré par rapport à ce qu'on connaît dans le domaine des smartphones. Après appui sur l'interrupteur, on peut se ballader dans les menus de la bête une dizaine de secondes plus tard, saisie du code PIN compris  
- l'engin est très compact, ramassé sur lui-même et plutôt léger (120 grammes) compte tenu de ce qu'il embarque. La finition est très bonne et inspire confiance. Il est en tout cas moins lourd que mon N91 black et son disque dur de 8 Go intégré.
- le BT exploite bien l'EDR. Du coup, les transferts avec le Mac dépassent allègrement les 100 ko/s, là où on était plutôt autour de 60 ko/s avec les autres produits que me sont passés entre les mains.
- l'écran est absolument superbe et c'est un vrai bonheur de le contempler, tant il est coloré et contrasté.
- l'interface est très rapide ! Pas de ralentissement, d'attente après validation d'une touche. On sent le CPU musclé sous la coque et Nokia a gavé son produit de RAM (autour de 160 Mo)
- aucun souci pour se connecter en WiFi (802.11g) sur le même routeur Cisco/Linksys qui alimente tout mon réseau.
- le GPS fonctionne très bien aussi. Il n'est peut-être pas aussi rapide au 1er fix que le TomTom Go 910 que j'utilisais jusque là, mais encore une fois, on a tout dans la poche et dans 120 grammes avec ce N95. Cela mérite bien quelques concessions, d'autant qu'on en est qu'aux toutes premières versions de firmware commercial. Nul doute que tout cela va s'améliorer avec les releases successives de firmware au fil des semaines.
- j'ai mis une carte microSD de 2 Go et rien à signaler. J'ai transféré, via SyncTunes, 120 morceaux environ (MP3 @ 192 kbps) depuis une playlist créée pour l'occasion dans iTunes. J'écoute le tout en stéréo bluetooth via mon casque Motorola BT820 et là encore, c'est très convainquant de performance, de qualité et de stabilité. Chapeau !
- aucun souci non plus pour utiliser le N95 en modem HSDPA sur le Mac via launch2net de NovaMedia (même si le mobile est reconnu comme un Nokia 7600, le temps que les développeurs de NovaMedia l'intègre dans la base de données du soft).
- couplé à ma tablette Nokia N800, le N95 fait aussi un très bon modem haut-débit pour se connecter à Internet en mobilité, en l'absence d'un hotspot WiFi.

Ce week-end si j'ai le temps:
- test de l'APN Carl Zeiss à 5 MPixels
- test vidéo avec lecture sur l'écran de la TV (via la sortie TV du N95 et le câble fourni)

Voilà pour ce petit feedback. N'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions  

Je profite de mon post pour en poser une: j'ai ouvert un compte sur Flickr récemment (en version pro) et j'uploade mes photos depuis iPhoto 06 sur mon Mac, via un plugin. Tout fonctionne bien et c'est très pratique.
Je suis à la recherche d'une application sous Symbian S60 3rd Edition qui me permettrait de faire la même chose depuis mon N95. Quelqu'un sait-il où trouver cela ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## sylko (21 Avril 2007)

Waouh! Superbe acquisition. 

Pour Flickr, c'est bizarre que tu ne puisses le faire directement. Je peux le faire avec mon N73.

Pose la question directement dans ce groupe. Tu trouveras certainement la solution.

Si tu connais Fon, tu as peux installer un utilitaire Symbian pour te connecter gratuitement en WiFi, sur ce r&#233;seau.


----------



## bibi78 (21 Avril 2007)

http a dit:


> - j'ai mis une carte microSD de 2 Go et rien à signaler. J'ai transféré, via SyncTunes, 120 morceaux environ (MP3 @ 192 kbps) depuis une playlist créée pour l'occasion dans iTunes.



peu tu developper SVP

dans quel dossier transfere tu la musique?

Impossible de transferer de la musique sur mon N95

Merci


----------



## http (21 Avril 2007)

Bon, pour Flickr, j'ai fini par trouver un lien dans Flickr qui donne directement les paramètres de configuration de l'application Lifeblog  
C'est ici: http://www.flickr.com/nokia/configure/n95/

Pour la question de bibi78 sur la musique, j'ai un dossier Music sur ma carte mémoire (formatée par le N95 au départ). Lorsque je lance SyncTunes, après avoir connecté mon N95 par USB à mon Powerbook, il voit la playlist dédiée dans iTunes (que j'ai appelée Nokia N95) et il voit aussi la carte 2 Go, ainsi que le répertoire Music.  

Je n'ai plus qu'à cliquer sur Sync, et hop, tous les morceaux de la playlist sont transférés. Je n'ai plus que les pochettes à rajouter à la main sur le N95 pour que le bilan soit parfait


----------



## mikay (24 Avril 2007)

hello, j'ai acheté le N95 et en réparation après 3 jours. Attention!! L'appareil en veille et aussi lors d'appel télphonique émettait une sorte de sifflement assez insuportable. En plus, l'appareil s'est décahrgé en 24 heures alors que j'ai fait juste une dizaine de photos et 2 appels !

Résultat: l'appareil a dû être envoyé chez Nokia - 3 semaines de délai !

MERCI AUX FABRIQUANTS DE TESTER LES APPAREILS AVANT DE LES METTRE EN VENTE !


----------



## http (24 Avril 2007)

Désolé pour cette mauvaise expérience... Aucun souci de mon côté avec mon N95.


----------



## Olivier.w (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter le Nokia N95.

Ou je peu trouver le script moden HSDPA (3G+) pour me connecter a internet à la vitesse 3G+ ou 3,5 G en utilisant mon Nokia N95 en tant que modem.

Je suis chez orange comme réseau de téléphonie mobile


Merci


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2007)

Essaie: http://www.taniwha.org.uk/


----------



## bibi78 (30 Avril 2007)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Ou je peu trouver le script moden HSDPA (3G+) pour me connecter a internet à la vitesse 3G+ ou 3,5 G en utilisant mon Nokia N95 en tant que modem.



essaie http://blog.bittube.com/2007/04/24/using-the-n95-as-a-bluetooth-modem-on-os-x/


----------



## yret (6 Mai 2007)

http a dit:


> Désolé pour cette mauvaise expérience... Aucun souci de mon côté avec mon N95.


 
Est-il mains-libres ? Et qu'en est-il des qualités indispensables d'un téléphone: qualité d'écoute et sensibilité ?
Sinon, l'APN est-il auto-focus ?

Merci


----------



## http (8 Mai 2007)

Oui il est mains libres.

Côté qualité d'écoute et sensibilité, rien à signaler de ce côté-là. Tout à fait à la hauteur de ce que j'attendais d'un terminal de cette envergure.

Enfin, oui, l'APN Carl Zeiss 5 MPixels est autofocus.


----------



## yret (11 Mai 2007)

oh la ! je le sens bien arriver prochainement entre mes mains ce petit bijou ! d'autant plus que Bouygues me le propose en renouvellement ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

http a dit:


> Oui il est mains libres.
> 
> Côté qualité d'écoute et sensibilité, rien à signaler de ce côté-là. Tout à fait à la hauteur de ce que j'attendais d'un terminal de cette envergure.
> 
> Enfin, oui, l'APN Carl Zeiss 5 MPixels est autofocus.


 
Tu ne pourrais pas nous mettre une exemple de photo fait avec par hasard?

merci


----------



## yret (11 Mai 2007)

il est testé dans Mobiles magazine de mai...et il obtient d'excellentes notes et impressions partout...sauf question sensibilité et notamment en réseau 900 Mhz avec seulement 1 étoile sur 5 possibles (3/5 en 1800 Mhz)... ....je vais peut-être attendre un peu quelques tests habitant en montagne...


----------



## http (11 Mai 2007)

Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'observe au quotidien :hein: 
Il capte tr&#232;s bien o&#249; que je sois, et en tout cas bien mieux que certains SE (le P990i pour ne pas le nommer) que j'ai &#233;trenn&#233; il n'y a pas bien longtemps...
Pas de comparaison non plus avec un SPV M3100 (derni&#232;re ROM flash&#233;e), lequel a du mal &#224; basculer d'EDGE en UMTS &#224; mon domicile, alors que le N95 affiche largement 4 barettes stabilis&#233;es.

Je n'ai aucune action chez Nokia, je ne travaille pas non plus chez Nokia, je ne touche pas de commission de la part de Nokia, mais je suis TRES satisfait de mon N95 :love: Tr&#232;s abouti d&#232;s la mise sur le march&#233;. La 1&#232;re mise &#224; jour firmware intervenue ces derniers jours a am&#233;lior&#233; la gestion de la RAM, et l'interface a encore gagn&#233; en rapidit&#233;. Bref, un canon   

Je vais essayer demain de faire une photo ou deux depuis mon balcon (s'il ne pleut pas  ) pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la demande de bouhbouh.

Par ailleurs, Salling Clicker vient enfin de passer en v3.5 avec le support des tout derniers Nseries, dont le N95 ! Quel bonheur d'utiliser le N95 en t&#233;l&#233;commande multifonctions de mon Powerbook: iTunes (affichage des pochettes sur l'&#233;cran du N95, y compris en mode paysage), iPhoto, Keynote, souris, etc...


----------



## http (12 Mai 2007)

Voilà donc une photo prise de mon balcon il y a 10 minutes environ avec mon N95 équipé du dernier firmware (v11.0.026 du 17 avril 2007).
Je l'ai mise sur mon compte flicker temporairement:
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=494682427&size=l


----------



## H2O (12 Mai 2007)

Helo http,

tes remarques titillent ma curiosit&#233;.
Apr&#232;s avoir eu ma p&#233;riode Palm &#224; donf, je suis pass&#233; depuis qq ann&#233;es sur PocketPC et suis ravi de ce syst&#232;me. J'utilise un HTC P3300 avec GPS: remarquable de stabilit&#233; et d'ergonomie, un vrai phone multi-fonctions.
Je craquerais bien pour Symbian avec ce nouveau bijou N95, dont tu parles avec tant de fleurs dans la bouche, mais je dois aussi avoir en main, outre un "ordi multim&#233;dia" top moumoute, un VRAI t&#233;l&#233;phone, efficace, opiniatre et combatif: donc sensible et stable.
C'est la cas de mon ador&#233; P3300 (SPV M650). 
As-tu eu l'opportunit&#233; de le tester dans des conditions "limites" de converture r&#233;seau ?
Par ex, moi j'ai qq zones "down" dans mon utilisation quotidienne: je capte sans difficult&#233;s dans mon salon et peux passer des heures en comm, par contre allong&#233; sur mon lit, &#231;a coince et ne peux tenir une conversation sans devoir bouger sans arret ! Ou encore, dans l'ascenseur de mon immeuble, je peux &#233;couter ma messagerie avec mon HTC, pas avec le Samsung de mon fils !!! 
Bref tu saisis ce que je veux dire: 
qu'en est-il de tes tests perso &#224; propos de la partie t&#233;l&#233;phone (et elle seule) de ton bijou informatique multim&#233;dia-photo-son-vid&#233;o-wifi-BT-etc... ????
Qu'en est-il aussi de la compatibilit&#233; avec Orange World, les vid&#233;os et la TVLive ?
Car apr&#232;s tout c'est aussi sens&#233; &#234;tre un appareil de communication t&#233;l&#233;phonique, isn't it ?

Merci pour tes remarques "objectives".
Cordialement


----------



## http (12 Mai 2007)

Hello H2O  

Pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te, j'ai un peu fait le chemin inverse du tien: j'avais (il est toujours l&#224;, au fond du tiroir...) un SPV M3100, auquel je n'avais grand chose &#224; reprocher, si ce n'est une ergonomie toute relative, mais qui je pense, est plus due &#224; mon appr&#233;ciation de Windows en g&#233;n&#233;ral (PC et terminaux mobiles) devenue tr&#232;s tr&#232;s nuanc&#233;e, depuis qu'en 2005, la lecture assidue des forums de MacG&#233; m'ont convaincu d'adopter le monde Mac :love: 
En fait, j'avais du mal &#224; supporter ce syst&#232;me qui ralentit au fil des heures, et sans lui demander quoi que ce soit de particulier, si ce n'est l'exploitation des applications natives, ce qui est quand m&#234;me la moindre des choses, sans parler de la stack Bluetooth catastrophique, et des soft reset &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition...Mais ce jugement n'engage que moi.

Du coup, apr&#232;s avoir abandonn&#233; Windows et les PC, j'ai aussi tourn&#233; le dos &#224; Windows Mobile.

J'ai adopt&#233; un P990i &#224; sa sortie, apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; plut&#244;t content du P800 et des P900, 910. L&#224; aussi j'ai d&#233;chant&#233; rapidement, m'indignant tous les jours devant l'incapacit&#233; de Sony-Ericsson &#224; capitaliser sur le succ&#232;s des P800 et P900. Et puis...6 mois pour sortir un firmware qui rend &#224; peu pr&#232;s exploitable un smartphone achet&#233; plus de 600 euros &#224; sa sortie, elle-m&#234;me retard&#233;e de plus d'un an apr&#232;s les premi&#232;res annonces...c'est...comment dire... 

Donc, retour pour moi vers le monde Nokia (que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; fr&#233;quent&#233; avec un enthousiasme mod&#233;r&#233 dans le pass&#233;.
Mais les Nseries m'ont tap&#233; dans l'oeil d&#232;s le d&#233;but (N90), et j'en poss&#232;de 3: un N93, un N800 et le N95.
C&#244;t&#233; t&#233;l&#233;phonie, je ne te serai pas d'une grande aide si tu veux un feedback pointu. Je t&#233;l&#233;phone comme avant sans souci, et je n'ai pas d'exemple autour de moi de zone en limite de couverture dans laquelle je pourrais observer le comportement du N95 et celui de mon SPV M3100 sous WM5. En revanche, j'avais clairement not&#233; la m&#233;diocrit&#233; du module radio du SPV M3100 (alias HTC TyTN) en termes de sensibilit&#233;, puisque l&#224; o&#249; je capte en 3G (UMTS/HSDPA) avec mon N95, je n'avais que de l'EDGE avec le SPV M3100 (la derni&#232;re ROM arrange un peu les choses quand m&#234;me, mais sans brio).

Concernant maintenant la compatibilit&#233; du N95 avec le portail Orange World, pas de souci non plus. Je suis chez Orange moi aussi, et on acc&#232;de sans probl&#232;me aux cha&#238;nes TV. Le "User Agent" du N95 est reconnu par la plateforme d'Orange, ce qui augure d'une sortie en pack de ce mod&#232;le dans les jours &#224; venir  
Mais on peut d'ores-et-d&#233;j&#224; acc&#233;der &#224; toutes les rubriques vid&#233;o du portail Orange World (TV comprise) avec la version nue du N95, le RealPlayer permettant de streamer directement les cha&#238;nes de TV (sans s'encombrer de l'habituel PacketVideo Player).

Voil&#224;. En esp&#233;rant avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; tes attentes


----------



## yret (13 Mai 2007)

Interessant ! 
Simplement ce qu'il faut percevoir dans nos questions sur la sensibilité, c'est que ces bijous sont avant tout des téléphones...d'où un besoin que cela "passe" au mieux et partout...sinon autant s'acheter un téléphone basique de chez basique et un PDA... 

Le HTC 3300 ferait d'ailleurs partie des tous meilleurs en ces termes (5 étoiles dans les 2 réseaux d'après "mon" magazine de référence...)

Après il arrive que les tests soient corrigés et nuancés en fonction des utilisateurs et de leur retour d'expérience de régions un peu moins couvertes que la région parisienne par exemple...


----------



## H2O (13 Mai 2007)

Merci http pour ton feedback très encourageant.
Merci yret pour avoir confirmé que le P3300 est un super produit.

Une chtite question encore: moi qui suis MAc depuis toujours, je synchronise mon HTC sur mon MacBook en environnement Windaube et ça le fait. Par contre si je craque pour Symbian via N95, vais-je pouvoir rester sous McOS et synchroniser mon Entourage ?

Thanks for all.


----------



## http (13 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas. J'aurais pû te répondre il y a quelques mois, mais j'ai viré Office 2004 de mon Powerbook pour passer à NeoOffice.
En tout cas, aucun souci pour synchroniser mon N95 avec mon PB via iSync. Le plugin OS X est disponible sur le site de Nokia:
http://europe.nokia.com/A4299040


----------



## lafonderie (14 Mai 2007)

http a dit:


> Voilà donc une photo prise de mon balcon il y a 10 minutes environ avec mon N95 équipé du dernier firmware (v11.0.026 du 17 avril 2007).
> Je l'ai mise sur mon compte flicker temporairement:
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=494682427&size=l



Salut http, merci pour les descriptions de la bête... j'ai craqué à noël pour un k800i qui m'a plutôt satisfait avant que quelques problèmes n'apparaissent, assez gênants (joystick qui foire, intenable vu qu'il est impossible de descendre dans une liste de contacts sans appeler 20 personnes avant d'arriver à la bonne, par ex.)

Je lorgnais déjà sur l'arrivée prochaine du N95 mais je pouvais plus attendre.
Ta photo a déjà disparu 2 jours après, c'est normal ?


----------



## http (14 Mai 2007)

Oui, je l'ai effacée de Flickr aujourd'hui.
Si tu souhaites des échantillons particuliers, fournis-moi une adressez email valide. Je ferai de nouveaux clichés et te les enverrai.


----------



## Dranerb (11 Août 2008)

comment mettre à jour le nokia n 95 avec mac ?
Y a t-il parmi vous un expert connaissant la solution ?
merci pour les informations.


----------



## http (11 Août 2008)

Hélas non, pas de solution 
C'est d'ailleurs assez surprenant de Nokia qui fait de réels efforts pour prendre en compte les Mac users dans ses développements (plugins iSync, Multimedia Transfert, etc...).
J'utilise XP sur mon Mac mini pour installer le Nokia Software Updater et vérifier régulièrement si un nouveau firmware est disponible pour mon N95 8GB.
C'est d'ailleurs la seule et unique raison qui m'a poussé à partitioner via BootCamp.
Sans un Windows sur ce coup-là, point de salut :rose:


----------

